# Looked at new Toro today



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Today I stopped by my sort of local Toro dealer to ask the owner a few questions on some adjustments to me "95" 1132 the owner has always been real good to me if I have a question he gives it to me straight. Anyway he had two of the new top model two stage units sitting on the floor so we started talking about them. I asked him "what do you think?" "Give it to me straight" he said when they first came in we were not impressed they seemed lite, cheep, two much plastic etc.. Then we got our first large snowfall and we tried them out and they work much better then we ever thought they would. They turn easy throw snow great are easy to use and after selling many they seem to be holding up great. Anyway he told me to come back after the next big snow and try one out I told him I will and will give you all a full report.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

that was a nice offer form your dealer let us know how it goes
i was at the toro dealer that i like most in may area a couple weeks ago and after ordering my part i stopped and looked at the new toro two stage snowblowers. i like the auto turn feature but i don't want a bucket larger than 24"
i want an 8hp motor with that 24" bucket but toro doesn't make such a combo. it seems bucket size has gotten larger than what little space i have in the garage


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

I understand your thought on the 24 bucket I have a Simplicaty pro 1524 and that 24 is a nice fit in the garage it is also easy to work with and has plenty of power esp with the smallish 24 bucket. My older Toro with the 32 bucket is huge! And is a pain to move around and it takes up so much space in the garage. Personally I like a small bucket with a boat load of power.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Kestral, what do they have on that 32" Toro for an engine ??


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

On the 1994/95 can't quite recall what year mine is offhand Toro Powershift 1132 it has a B&S 11 hp motor I think they call it a flathead or rather an L head. Its a real beast of a motor. I was told by my Toro dealer it's a real good heavy duty motor the darn thing takes nearly two quarts of oil to fill with an oil change!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Kestral said:


> I understand your thought on the 24 bucket I have a Simplicaty pro 1524 and that 24 is a nice fit in the garage it is also easy to work with and has plenty of power esp with the smallish 24 bucket. My older Toro with the 32 bucket is huge! And is a pain to move around and it takes up so much space in the garage. Personally I like a small bucket with a boat load of power.


i would really love my toro 826 if it had a 24" bucket so the plan is to sell the 826 and pick up an xl 824 or powershift 824
kiss4afrog my 826 is briggs powered


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Quite the interesting day today. Had 2 small snowstorms blow buy leaving about 2 inches of snow which was not even on the weather. Our truck decided to pop a line and the break booster alarm went off. Had to listen to it for an hour till we got it to the garage. I'm debating weather to take the single stages out to get rid of the snow we got.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Hay william , may be you would have more room in your garage for your 826 if you got ride of that craftsman. I think that craftsman takes up more room than an extra 2'' wide blower does.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

C Eggs, If you going to sell those machines you might want to add you location to your profile. Someone who's interested is going to be more interested if they know you're within their "reach".


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

69ariens said:


> Hay william , may be you would have more room in your garage for your 826 if you got ride of that craftsman. I think that craftsman takes up more room than an extra 2'' wide blower does.


wel i'm working on getting the craftsman out of the garage. andy never called or came to pick it up but my neighbor might be looking for another snowblower so i'm going to talk to him about the craftsman. i might loose a frendly neighbor but i'll be rid of a craftsman snowblower


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> wel i'm working on getting the craftsman out of the garage. andy never called or came to pick it up but my neighbor might be looking for another snowblower so i'm going to talk to him about the craftsman. i might loose a frendly neighbor but i'll be rid of a craftsman snowblower


Did you get the Craftsman sold?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Did you get the Craftsman sold?


 i haven't heard from andy and i haven't spoken to my neighbor about the craftsman yet


----------

